# London Edinburgh London (LEL) Cycle Ride



## Matt Cycle (Jan 21, 2017)

Anyone up for this?   Entries have now opened for it.  You have to take the chance when it's there as a bit like the Olympics it's only run every 4 years.  It's 1433km long (890 miles) with 11128 metres (36500 feet) of climbing.  It's not a race just a ride although there is a 100 hour time limit so you'd be looking at around 225 miles a day for 4 days.  I know there's a few of us on here who like a bit of a pedal so what about a forum team entry?  It's not until July so plenty of time to get the training in.   I'd want want my pump (that's insulin not air) before attempting this. 

http://road.cc/content/news/215955-...-britains-toughest-bike-ride-–-open-6pm-today
https://londonedinburghlondon.com/


----------



## Northerner (Jan 21, 2017)

That's quite a journey!  Good luck if you go for it Matt, I will have to pass this time around


----------



## Hazel (Jan 21, 2017)

Matt, as I said yesterday, maybe I need a new challenge, but hmm no chance.

My hat is off to you - you are to be commended.     I wish you every success


----------



## Gazman (Jan 26, 2017)

Crikey it's a no from me.once did a 100 mile ride in a day on a cycling holiday.good job next day was only 20 odd miles as there was no way my rear could take the punishment.ha ha


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 27, 2017)

Brilliant Matt. Enjoy !  In my youth I would have loved to do. I have done Newcastle Edinburgh. That nearly done me in. 200mile. I will get in touch with Nydach.  He has done LANDS E- JOG completely by himself. That more than 800 mile. If you need any support pls ask. Good on you !


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 27, 2017)

I was only canvassing opinion really, partly in jest.  Although the more I think about it the more I am tempted.  It's serious stuff though, billed as one of the toughest cycle challenges in the country - and apart from a few of the audax crowd not many would do 100 miles a day never mind 225 miles a day...four days in a row.  Realistically I would be looking at c.18-20 hour days with 15-18 hours riding meaning 4-6 hours sleep before starting again.   Insulin pump would be crucial for something like this.  I saw the consultant last week so I'm hoping it won't be long for that.  In reality I would be nowhere near this at the moment but T1's can do anything and never say never.  The next one in 2021?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 28, 2017)

As I have said before "I would employ any T1 with the right attitude" They have to survive & at times its very hard work. Good luck what ever you decide to do, PS I know you are capable & you are right a pump is the way to go.   I did Scar-Fell in my 50yr of T1 with hardly any thing to eat with a Libre & pump down to 2% basal


----------

